# Penis Spots?



## Kayw (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,
I'm a long time lurker & learner, but haven't had reason to post anything yet as I've always found the answers to any Q's I might have up until now!

Ok, today I was feeding my 4 month Nicholas some of his favorite dessicated liver treats while he was cozy in his blanky. He seemed to start annointing his tummy, but upon closer inspection he was having a little gentleman's time to himself! I'm not worried about that, so much as the small whitish yellow dots on his penis. They don't seem to bother him, he eats, sleeps and wheels quite well, but having been through Sex Ed these spots worry me! They almost looked like small pustules, however I didn't get a very good look because he didn't enjoy being interrupted and balled up in the second that i had to see.

He had mites when we first brought him home, but since then has had 2 treatments with Revolution without any re-appearance of the mites.

Thank you very much for your time, and all the great advice I've read on these forms!

Kay


----------



## Kayw (Jan 14, 2011)

He had his weiner out again tonight, and it's almost like a ridge of yellowish pustules down the front (under for him)....I don't know if they're hard or full of goo, I'm not that brave of a hedgie mom to interrupt boy time and see. I'm quite worried, he'll be going to the vet on Monday if no one can tell me if this is natural or not!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sorry...I can't help...but my rule is: If in doubt, he's off to the vet. It's an expensive rule but I sleep better at night. :roll:


----------



## tonykunz (Jan 10, 2011)

omg i hate to say this i can help i had the same thing with my boy pepper an i took him to the vet is it two white dot like thing on the tip lol


----------



## Kayw (Jan 14, 2011)

Sort of, except these spots travel the length of the shaft. They're stationary, so they're not mites. At this point I'm concerned it may be a fungus and looking to get him into a vet today. It honestly looks like he has a horrible STD!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

bump 

Deneen or Nancy, any ideas???


----------



## Almonds (Jan 15, 2011)

Since you got him checked out at the vet did they say anything? I noticed yesterday my little hedgie had similar spots around the base of his shaft and immediately thought of this post. Is it anything I should be concerned about?


----------



## Kayw (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry I haven't updated, life got quite busy last week!

I took Nicholas to the vet, we couldn't get him to whip it out, but he seemed to be quite itchy around the penis. The vet we saw was excellent, she had had hedgies in the past and so was quite knowledgable, but even she didn't know about the spots or what they might be. As a precaution, she prescribed .01 of Baytril for 2 weeks. I'm about a week and a half in now, he hasn't been visibly itching now for about a week, nor has he pulled out his wiener...so I can't say if the spots are still there or not, but he seems to be less concerned with the area, which I'll chalk up to him not being as irritated due to the spots. Or perhaps he's just tired of playing with himself...haha.

Thanks to everyone for trying to help, I think the best advice of all though was "If in doubt, go to the vet". The vet really helped calm me down and I think the anti-biotics really did help. Sorry I can't offer any more insight into "The Penis Spot Mystery", other than to have a vet check out our spotty wee friends!


----------

